# Clark's Calif. Cherry Cordial



## npfw1980 (Sep 28, 2006)

First try, so here goes: Can anyone please give me a bit of info on this Clark's California Cherry Cordial bottle. Thanks...npfw1980..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey and welcome, I got that according to Fike's book the were at some point Manufactured by the Lash's Bitters Company. I look around some more.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2006)

Its seems to be pretty rare. A nice item.


----------



## npfw1980 (Sep 28, 2006)

To cowseatmaize & GuntherHess:
 Thanks for your replies. I am hoping to find out a little more about this bottle. The color is really excellent, almost comes alive.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess the question is 'was the product just a liquor or was it marketed as a medicinal" I was thinking it might be medicinal buy I'm not sure, it has sort of a whiskey bottle style to it..There are quite a few cordials listed as medicines. I havent search for it under spirits.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2006)

Its listed in Kovels online site under cordials but i cant bring myself to log in to that place.
http://www.kovels.com/priceguide/kovels_bottle/cordial/ 

 Here is a not so nice looking version that sold on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-CLARKS-CALIFORNIA-CHERRY-CORDIAL-1890s_W0QQitemZ220018193577QQcmdZViewItem
 It appears it was more of a spirit than a medicinal.


----------



## npfw1980 (Sep 29, 2006)

Dear GuntherHess: Agree that this was probably spirits rather than something else. The eBay auction you cited shows a completely different style bottle than mine although that may mean nothing. Kovel's has only 'Amber Scrolled.' 1996 price $45. I am not sure what 'scrolled' means. My bottle does have some embossed radials (like sun rays) coming out of the neck. You can see that in the picture, if you look carefully. Thanks very much, npfw1980.


----------

